# Replacing quartz movement at Cartier official store,,,, OUCH



## tuckspub (Feb 26, 2013)

I have a Cartier S/S francaise tank approx 18x18mm face size perhaps 10 yrs old. Have replaced the battery once but now it has stopped running altogether. I took it into the Cartier official store in Dallas where they perform repairs and was quoted in the high 600's for repair. That seems very high for a quartz movement so I asked for it to be returned without repair. That is out of the ballpark as far as what I could afford, so I am hoping there is an alternative. Any input would be greatly appreciated, many thanks as this is my first posting.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

Check with your local watchmakers.


----------



## ohenry2 (Jun 20, 2012)

thing is if you replace it with a non cartier movement the resale value is about zero!!


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

That Cartier movement is most likely, ETA.


ohenry2 said:


> thing is if you replace it with a non cartier movement the resale value is about zero!!


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2013)

Watchbreath said:


> That Cartier movement is most likely, ETA.


Since it's a Cartier quartz , I'm not so sure about that.

Two options for the OP: 
- some Ebel quartz modules are the same. That _could _fit right in.
- find a new Cartier quartz module... from an anthorized Cartier center.


----------



## HPoirot (Jan 31, 2011)

I don't have an alternative, but i do have an explanation. 

Servicing for quartz can sometimes be more expensive than mechanical because, unlike a mechanical movement, you can't replace parts on a quartz movement. You need to put in a new one. 

This also means that it's less likely a watch maker can service a quartz than a ETA loaded mechanical. 

Of course, if it were just a minor issue with the quartz movement, a watch smith could possibly repair it. 

Good luck!


----------



## ohenry2 (Jun 20, 2012)

Yes it's probably ETA 2000 but it's going to be signed Cartier which I believe makes a difference


Watchbreath said:


> That Cartier movement is most likely, ETA.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

It probably won't fit, the ETA 2000 is an automatic.


ohenry2 said:


> Yes it's probably ETA 2000 but it's going to be signed Cartier which I believe makes a difference


----------



## ohenry2 (Jun 20, 2012)

Yeah sorry your right it The 2000 is automatic.. Don't know what I was thinking there


----------

